# Dubai - Sponsorship and work visas help!



## Amigo1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi,

I wondered if someone can help me, my husband is setting up a new branch of his company in Dubai, but I have a few questions regarding getting a visa myself as I intend to work once I am out them, but initially I will be unemployed until I find a job.

So I have the following questions:

1)	Is it best for my husband to sponsor me to get my Dubai residency visa?
a.	What process do I have to go through to obtain a sponsorship by my husband?
b.	If so how long does this take to do?
c.	How much does this cost?
d.	Do I apply for this once I am in Dubai or can I do it while I am still in the UK?

2)	If my husband successfully sponsor me, I know initially I am not allowed to work but am I right in thinking that once I have got a job all I need to do is apply for a labour card? 
a.	What process do I have to go through to obtain a labour card?
b.	If so how long does this take to do?
c.	How much does it cost to obtain a labour card?


Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Amigo1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wondered if someone can help me, my husband is setting up a new branch of his company in Dubai, but I have a few questions regarding getting a visa myself as I intend to work once I am out them, but initially I will be unemployed until I find a job.
> 
> ...


1) I came with my husband...his company got my visa... Having a husband sponsored visa makes it easier to work! You are more attractive with a visa but cheaper! 
A. Husbands company did it so can't help - I had to go for medical etc but I didn't process the papers
B. took me from July 24th to October 10th - everyone is different! 
C. No idea
D. No idea

2) I arrived 24th July on visit visa, company paid for it to be renewed so I didn't do the border trip every 30 days. I started work on 26th Aug before visa or ID Granted
A) once I recd visa my company sorted the labour card
B) about 2 months after visa so I got mine December time 
C) my company paid

HTH

L


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

Amigo1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wondered if someone can help me, my husband is setting up a new branch of his company in Dubai, but I have a few questions regarding getting a visa myself as I intend to work once I am out them, but initially I will be unemployed until I find a job.
> 
> ...


Hi
If your husband is here with a full employment visa, and you intend to join him, it would be a suggestion to come in on a 30day travel visa.
Then when you arrive ask your husbands company PRO (local admin officer) to assist you in applying for a wifes Visa. This is approx 5000AED, including your medical test and all the paperwork etc. you must complete this process during your 30 days,or you will need to leave the country and come back in.(and this is only vaiable if you have a UK passport)
The PRO is in position to help your husband, as the paperwork here can be overwhelming.

Id after you have secured your Wife Visa status, you feel you wish to work, and your husband permits (!!) you to work, then you can apply for a job.
On securing your job you will get an offer letter etc. At this point your new employer's PRO will be accessable to you and they will make the application for your Labour Card.
Usually your new employer will pay for this Labour Card, and it will be unique to the job you get. ie. if you leave the job you loose the labour card.
You must not attempt to work without a Labour Card, this has some very strict consiquences.
Your husband will need to do a letter, which your PRO will arrange, to state that he gives you permission to work on his sponsorship (visa).

Its all really simple, really!! just trust in your PRO's.

One step at a time though....
Get here first, breath, enjoy the moment..... then get stuck into your job hunt!

Best of luck


----------



## Amigo1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Brilliant, thanks so much everyone for all your help.


----------



## Amigo1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I forgot to ask what is a PRO or am i just being really blonde here?


----------

